# Fehlercode 6005 :(



## Milch-Mann (1. März 2006)

'Abend !

Ich habe ein kleines, aber doch sehr von meiner Arbeit abhaltendes Problem. Jedes mal, wenn ich ein Programm mit dem InstallShield Wizard installieren möchte, zeigt dieser mir folgende Fehlermeldung an :

*Beim Setup ist  ein Fehler aufgetreten*

Gehen Sie folgendermaßen vor :
 -Schließen Sie alle laufenden Programme
 -Löschen Sie den Inhalt des temporären Ordners
 -Überprüfen Sie Ihre Internetverbindung(bei internetbasiertem Setup)

Versuchen Sie anschließend erneut, das Setup auszuführen.

Nun, ich habe eigentlich jeder dieser 3 Schritte gemacht, es tut sich nix. Ich habe in andern Foren nach gesucht, dort gab es auch einige Tipps, die allerdings nicht zum Erfolg geführt haben. Kennt jemand die Lösung zu diesem Problem ?

Hier mal eine kleine Übersicht, was ich schon versucht habe :

-Diagnosesystemstart (per msconfig)
-InstallShield Driver Update (zeigte Internet Fehler an)
-eine Datei repariert (kp welche, schien aber wichtig zu sein)


----------



## Goddess (1. März 2006)

Ich weis nicht was Du installieren wolltest. Und ich habe keine Ahnung, wie sich der Fehler beheben lässt. Ich habe mir die "Macrovision Homepage" vor genommen. _Die "Knowledge-Base" dort ist wertlos wie nur was._ Den einzigen Hinweis den ich gefunden habe stand im Forum. Da hat jemand gemeint, es könnte mit dem CD oder DVD Laufwerk zusammen hängen. Probier also einfach mal das, was Du installieren willst, von einem anderen Laufwerk aus zu installieren.


----------



## Milch-Mann (1. März 2006)

Goddess am 01.03.2006 20:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weis nicht was Du installieren wolltest. Und ich habe keine Ahnung, wie sich der Fehler beheben lässt. Ich habe mir die "Macrovision Homepage" vor genommen. _Die "Knowledge-Base" dort ist wertlos wie nur was._ Den einzigen Hinweis den ich gefunden habe stand im Forum. Da hat jemand gemeint, es könnte mit dem CD oder DVD Laufwerk zusammen hängen. Probier also einfach mal das, was Du installieren willst, von einem anderen Laufwerk aus zu installieren.



Habe ich leider schon. CD Laufwerk, DVD Laufwerk und Festplatte


----------



## Goddess (1. März 2006)

Milch-Mann am 01.03.2006 20:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe ich leider schon. CD Laufwerk, DVD Laufwerk und Festplatte



Du könntest dich auch mal zur Probe mit einem anderen "Account", bevorzugt mit dem "Administrator-Account", ein loggen, und erneut probieren, die Installation auszuführen.


----------

